# Plant ID?



## joshjones (Nov 21, 2012)

Can anyone ID some of these ferns and vines please?
Specifically, the ferns in the first image. The vines growing up the background in the second image. And both vines and ferns in the third. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Could you maybe be more specific? Some larger pics would help to.
Their are like a million ferns and vines in both pics.


----------



## joshjones (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I found these pictures online, so unfortunately this is all I've got. To be more specific however, in the first picture, the ferns growing on the bottom right side of the tank, and those that climb up the background. In the second picture, there appears to be two species of vine that are climbing the background, one dead center, and the other on the right panel of the terrarium. And in the third picture, there appears to be a small epiphytic fern growing up the right wall, as well as many species of vines. Really though, I'm just looking for ideas, so if you recognize anything, just rattle of the names. Anything is much appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack, but i have been wondering what the plant above the coco hut in the second picture is...the palm looking one.

I've been looking for this forever....

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

mrfrogdude said:


> Don't mean to hijack, but i have been wondering what the plant above the coco hut in the second picture is...the palm looking one.
> 
> I've been looking for this forever....
> 
> ...


The palm looking plant is a Biophytum sp. , maybe Biophytum sensitivum.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You can find that at some of the Big Box Stores under the common name--"Sensitive Plant." It self seeds a lot...be prepared to pick the new plants our when young...


----------



## Chromed1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the ferns in the bottom right of the first pic are lemon button ferns.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the build thread for the third picture. There's a plant list somewhere in it 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9098


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Judy S said:


> You can find that at some of the Big Box Stores under the common name--"Sensitive Plant." It self seeds a lot...be prepared to pick the new plants our when young...


Incorrect. Sensitive plant is a Mimosa. Not a Biophytum, which is the plant in the pic in question


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have heard Biophytum called sensitive plant, especially by old timers.


----------

